# BE CAREFUL Downloading to iPhone over Wi-Fi - A suggestion for TiVo



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Every Sunday night I download shows from my Roamio Plus to my iPhone just before going to bed. My WiFi signal is usually pretty good in my upstairs bedroom even though the router is in the basement. In the past, if the wifi signal wasnt strong enough, the download would stop and I would have to start it up again in the morning. That wasnt a big deal until now with the recent updated capability of the TiVo app. 

Last night I guess the wi-fi signal wasnt strong enough. So you can guess what the iPhone did - that's right - it switched to CELLULAR DATA AND USED UP ALMOST MY ENTIRE DATA ALLOWANCE.

I knew something was amiss when I got an email this morning from Verizon stating that I am close to using my alloted data allowance. That has NEVER happened to me before. I checked my data usage on verizon.com and sure enough at 3am a big usage spike ocurred. So now I may not have to restart downloads any more if they fail, but the TiVo app will suck up my data allowance. 

Dear Tivo, If you're listening, PLEASE add an option to restrict downloads to WiFi ONLY. Thank you


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

zubinh said:


> Dear Tivo, If you're listening, PLEASE add an option to restrict downloads to WiFi ONLY. Thank you


On your iOS device -- Settings, Cellular. Scroll down -- you can enable/disable each app for cellular data.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you for the tip DeltaOne. That is a good workaround albeit a bit of a pain though. I would have to toggle that back on in order to manage recordings when not connected to WiFi.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

zubinh said:


> Thank you for the tip DeltaOne. That is a good workaround albeit a bit of a pain though. I would have to toggle that back on in order to manage recordings when not connected to WiFi.


But very good insurance in your case.

And with all the people complaining that they still cannot stream yet using a cellular connection - I doubt you will see TiVo implement that request.

It is a good solid recommendation and I may actually make of habbit of doing to same thing.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

bradleys said:


> But very good insurance in your case.
> 
> And with all the people complaining that they still cannot stream yet using a cellular connection - I doubt you will see TiVo implement that request. I may actually make of habbit of doing to same thing.


Some of us still have grandfathered unlimited data, and will keep it until they pry it out of our cold, dead hands.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> Some of us still have grandfathered unlimited data, and will keep it until they pry it out of our cold, dead hands.


...or until you attempt to update your device!


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

markp99 said:


> ...or until you attempt to update your device!


I believe the option to pay non-contract price still exists for some providers. Maybe that is changing?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

markp99 said:


> ...or until you attempt to update your device!


AT&T hasn't been taking the unlimited plan from us yet -- even when you buy a new iPhone. I'm on my third iPhone and still have my original unlimited plan.

Butunlimited isn't unlimited. They throttle you back if you use too much data in any given month. And, of course -- they could kill the grand-fathered unlimited plans any time they want.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

DeltaOne said:


> And, of course -- they could kill the grand-fathered unlimited plans any time they want.


They can't arbitrarily kill the unlimited plans if you are currently on one. That won't stop them from trying like the endless addition of fees and surcharges instead of raising the plan cost.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> They can't arbitrarily kill the unlimited plans if you are currently on one. That won't stop them from trying like the endless addition of fees and surcharges instead of raising the plan cost.


I'm not so sure -- I'll bet there's language in the fine print saying they can make any changes at any time. I hope you're right, but I figure their lawyers have all the angles covered.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markp99 said:


> ...or until you attempt to update your device!


So then you either pay full price for the device or get a used one at a lower cost. Which is what i just did recently when I got a used Droid DNa so I would be able to keep my granfathered Unlimited plan.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

The tidbit about AT&T taking away Unlimited Data when you upgrade is just completely false and absurd.

I have upgraded 3 times since they've discontinued unlimited data and not once have they moved me to a capped tier.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> The tidbit about AT&T taking away Unlimited Data when you upgrade is just completely false and absurd.
> 
> I have upgraded 3 times since they've discontinued unlimited data and not once have they moved me to a capped tier.


They have however made it unable to get things like tethering, you can not set up a personal hot spot with unlimited, you have to move to a tiered plan.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zubinh said:


> Thank you for the tip DeltaOne. That is a good workaround albeit a bit of a pain though. I would have to toggle that back on in order to manage recordings when not connected to WiFi.


That's not a workaround, it's asking for EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANTED!!!!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dear OP, get a data plan that provides sufficient qty for actual use. Might be time to look at a different carrier that actually lets you use your itoy.

Just say no to data caps.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It is a workaround. The app could control downloading shows over wi-fi and still allow you to manage recordings.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Robin said:


> It is a workaround. The app could control downloading shows over wi-fi and still allow you to manage recordings.


You took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Nah, just out of your post.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zubinh said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth...


......it must've been while you were kissin' me!

- Meatloaf, Bat Out of Hell


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Another workaround, in the same settings screen for Cellular on the iOS device is to disable cellular data to force all connections, for all apps, over WiFi. In my experience, this has an added benefit of forcing the device to hold the wireless connection longer or reconnect faster instead of preferring LTE in weaker signal situations as LTE is no longer an option.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

zubinh said:


> Every Sunday night I download shows from my Roamio Plus to my iPhone just before going to bed. My WiFi signal is usually pretty good in my upstairs bedroom even though the router is in the basement. In the past, if the wifi signal wasnt strong enough, the download would stop and I would have to start it up again in the morning. That wasnt a big deal until now with the recent updated capability of the TiVo app.
> 
> Last night I guess the wi-fi signal wasnt strong enough. So you can guess what the iPhone did - that's right - it switched to CELLULAR DATA AND USED UP ALMOST MY ENTIRE DATA ALLOWANCE.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got your question answered but I'd like to know what this feature is and how do I get to do it on my iphone 5. Sounds like a pretty cool feature. I have the basic Roameo and record OTA only.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

JimPa said:


> Sounds like you got your question answered but I'd like to know what this feature is and how do I get to do it on my iphone 5. Sounds like a pretty cool feature. I have the basic Roameo and record OTA only.


A standalone Tivo Stream (can be found at BestBuy or Amazon.com) and the Tivo app installed on the iPhone 5 will provide that functionality. This assumes a wireless router is already on the network that the iPhone can connect to and the Roamio is currently hardwired to a switch, router, or moca adapter.


----------

